
Twitter Engineering Manager Leaves Company Because Of Diversity Issues - throwa
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/03/twitter-engineering-manager-leslie-miley-leaves-company-because-of-diversity-issues/#.fcdsojv:OvEW
======
hkmurakami
The article suggests hat there are no people of color remaining at Twitter in
leadership in engineering or product, now that the person in question has
departed. Are there no Asian directors+ in Twitter engineering or product
management? Or do Asians not count in this regard?

~~~
Arzh
No they don't, they are not an underrepresented group.

~~~
hkmurakami
On the contrary, they are a very underrepresented group in corporate upper
management.

------
brudgers
The Correct Title is:

"Twitter Engineering Manager Leslie Miley Leaves Company Because Of Diversity"

~~~
brudgers
Too clarify, when I commented the story had a much different title. It was
much different from the different title the story has now.

